# Moonspotted Baby Boy



## AliaLey (May 26, 2016)

This is Perseus or 'Percy' He has a tiny patch of frosting on one of his ears, a few white patches on his chest and moonspots all over. He is sweet little guy. I am still waiting on my other doe to kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Look at those long legs.....


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awww, gotta love the spots! Congrats! Standard or miniature?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## AliaLey (May 26, 2016)

Kath G. said:


> Awww, gotta love the spots! Congrats! Standard or miniature?


Standard- He is a purebred nubian


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Well, he's just gorgeous!! Enjoy!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

cutie pie!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pretty coloring!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Adorable!!!!


----------

